# Mac Or Pc



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm going to purchase a new computer. A desktop model, because I like the expandability. I own a PC, but for the first time I'm considering buying a Mac (Mac Pro). I take alot of digital pictures and am taking a course on selling them. I like the looks of Apple Aperature. I'm awfully tired of anti-virlus, and spyware programs taking up half my resources. (I have had a couple of serious intrusions!). I'm tired of messing with Windows XP all the time just to keep it useful. The Apple commercials are appealing. What do you all use and think? Thanks, Jim


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

There was a lengthy discussion about this a while back...
PC or MAC
You might find some useful information here.

MaeJae


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Mac's were originally designed for graphics and arcetectural design like CAD programs (and are very hard to beat in this department). Other than that, they can be used just like a PC. PC's have been used to do CAD design and graphics, but dont really shine here like the Mac's do. Mac's are alot pricier than PC's. Mac's run an operating system that has a protected kernal unlike Microsoft's operating systems. Mac's dont crash and are potentially hacker proof. HOWEVER, PC's can also run another Operating Systems. I tried running Linux on one of my PC's and liked it except for the fact that it didnt have stuff I was familiar with. I personally like my PC and I am not ready to learn other systems. It had software that felt and looked like Microsoft Word, Excell, Outlook etc... But it was an open source code version (linux) of Sun Microsystems Unix. Just as stable and secure as Mac and it's what most business systems run on thier servers.

You have a lot of options. Depends on your wallet, specifications of what you want to do with it, and learning curve. I hope some of this helped. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I will be replacing my 5 year old Dell/Windows XP in the next month or so with a 20" iMac running an Intel Core 2 Duo processor. Like you, I am tired of constant updates and it being syrupy-slow having to run anti-virus, firewall and spyware programs. I have coworkers that have switched and they are very impressed with the new Intel Macs.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I do this kind of testing where I work and have recently been playing with a MacBook Pro with the Intel chip. I must say that the MacBook Pro is one sweet notebook. I have really enjoyed playing around and testing with it. However, due to incompatabilities with the Mac OS and most of our business applications it is not yet a fit for my company. That said, if I were to buy personnal notebook I would not hesitate buying a Mac as long as it fit my needs.

As a side note, I loaded the Apple Boot Camp Beta software on the MacBook on Friday which allows me to run Windows on the Mac. Everything has worked great so far except the iSight built in camera. There are no Windows XP drivers for the camera.

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

I am a Mac man since the very earliest days, although over time I was forced to switch to Windows for compatibility with the business I am in. The Mac has owned the graphics world for a good 20 years now, and for good reason. The Mac operating system was designed as a graphical interface from day one, whereas windows is based in DOS which is anything but graphical. The Macs are great machines, very stable and truely are plug-and-play.

The down side is, you will be very limited in the selection of software you have available, and they are not cheap! Apple has never been shy about charging top dollar for the Mac, and while they are a very high quality machine, that is one of the main reasons they never developed the market share that Windows based machines enjoy.

Bottom line, if the Mac offers the software to do what you want to do on your computer, and you can afford it... GO FOR IT!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I own two MACs (iBook and iMac). My new iMac is running the duointel core and I run Windows through the http://www.parallels.com/ virtual machine. It runs real time and I can move between the two OS without rebooting. Two screen one with windows one with MAC all on my MAC hardware. I love it.

Jared


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Macs have long since been the best personal computer available for the reasons stated above and more. And with the new Intel processors giving the ability to dual boot to Windoze or Mac OS, they're a better choice than ever.

Contrary to popular belief there is a great multitude of software available for them, and always has been. Virtually every "Killer App" program comes in both formats. And now that they can boot to Windoze, you can still run those few proprietary programs that are not availble for Mac.

Visit a Mac factory store for a competent demo. You'll be a convert.


----------

